# New Bright G Scale Box Car and Bachmann G Scale Box Car



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

See the difference in size? Both are G Scale!!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

seems, that i have the corresponding passenger cars.
by my measuring they could be 1:32.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

lotsasteam said:


> Both are G Scale!!


Actually, no. Both are G gauge, but there is no accepted standard "G scale". Gauge is the track width, scale is the ratio of size to the prototype. I post Scott Lawrence's excellent chart every time this subject comes up.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, not only what scale were they designed for, but there are huge variations in physical size in the real world. Look at the construction of a box car for a narrow gauge railroad, vs. the standard 40' box on class 1 railroads.

Really, nothing new here!


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

As an example - *compare railroad box car narrow standard gauge*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly!


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

Does anyone know the scale of the Bachmann large scale passenger cars? The locomotives are narrow gauge 1:20.3.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

It's my understanding that if it's labeled "Spectrum" then it's 1:20.3. Otherwise it's probably a Big Hauler and is a rather more flexible scale 1:22.5ish.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

KeithRB said:


> Does anyone know the scale of the Bachmann large scale passenger cars?


They are 1:22.5 but squashed in length. Bachamnn has not made any 1:20.3 passenger cars yet. Here's a comparison with a 1:20.3 coach (courtesy of Kevin):










And, as HH says, not all the locos are 1:20.3. Most are 1:22.5 scale. (There is one exception to the Spectrum=1:20.3 rule; the 2-4-2T "Lyn" and its derivatives are labelled Spectrum but are actually 1:22.5. I think it was there first Spectrum loco and they were trying for more realism?)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The first Anniversary Big Hauler was packaged in a box that said Spectrum also, I know I bought one. Just another exception to the 1:20.3...


----------

